# Stairmaster



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I was lookin at buyin the capita stairmaster im 5' 10" 140 lbs with a size 12 boot. i mostly ride jibs and small jumps. should i get a 152 or the wide version. theres also a 156 with a wide version too but i think that would be too big for jibbing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

definetly get the 152
im 5'11" 145lbs with a 11.5 boot and i ride a academy chad 152 and theres no toe drag at all


----------

